# Bov



## bountyhunter26 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'll stick my 1977 Chevrolet K5 Blazer. Very easy to repair and parts are still plentiful.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

My Jeep YJ was cross pollinated with a 1977 half-ton long box. I will agree, the parts are tough and dependable!!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

bountyhunter26 said:


> I'll stick my 1977 Chevrolet K5 Blazer. Very easy to repair and parts are still plentiful.


Same goes for my '81 GMC 1 ton dump. Tons of parts and soooo easy to work on. :2thumb:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I still miss my 71 Chevy 1/2 ton 4x4...pop the hood and there you found...a motor and a radiator and a battery...life was so simple...I did have to roll the windows up and down, that was tuff..

Had over 250 K on the thing but I woulda drove it to the ends of the earth...

I don't miss the ex wife who walked off with it tho...never could find what she did with it..

Maybe I need to get away from the diesel idea and back to gassers... so much more to chose from..


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I am keeping my eyes open for a 1971 Blazer that is reasonably priced and in decent shape. Some I find in the papers for $12,000 and very pretty, others for $5,000 and looking like they should be in the scrap-yard .... 

My yard is pretty full right now (5 Jeeps, 1 GMC, 1 Yamaha + two trailers) ... so I will have to wait a bit ..


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> I am keeping my eyes open for a 1971 Blazer that is reasonably priced and in decent shape. Some I find in the papers for $12,000 and very pretty, others for $5,000 and looking like they should be in the scrap-yard ....
> 
> My yard is pretty full right now (5 Jeeps, 1 GMC, 1 Yamaha + two trailers) ... so I will have to wait a bit ..


If you had of had my ex wife you wouldn't have to worry about all that stuff, it woulda been gone poof!!

I've seen a lot of older Broncos and thought about one of them but I'm a chevy kinda guy...


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

ill stick with my 1979 dodge power wagon w/all wheel drive --360 engin will pull me up just about any mountain here in wv.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

marlas1too said:


> ill stick with my 1979 dodge power wagon w/all wheel drive --360 engin will pull me up just about any mountain here in wv.


Mine was a 1974. That 360 is a great engine!
7 years after I bought it, I ended up selling it for $900; the same price I paid for it. The guy that bought it came from 85 miles away. He took it about a mile down the road, turned around, and came back and handed me $900.
I wonder if it's still on the road?


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

to uncle joe ---given time ill swap that 360 gas engin out for a good disel and just bolt it right up th the trannie thats there and mabe the torque converter should be a beastie then lol


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

marlas1too said:


> ill stick with my 1979 dodge power wagon w/all wheel drive --360 engin will pull me up just about any mountain here in wv.


Great trucks. :beercheer: Other than a few 'yota 4x4s, all my trucks have been PWs (my current truck is an '06 2500 4x4 w/ a Cummins). The first one was a '74 PW I bought new after I graduated HS.  I'd love to find another old Dodge for a DD. 

Tim


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> I am keeping my eyes open for a 1971 Blazer that is reasonably priced and in decent shape. Some I find in the papers for $12,000 and very pretty, others for $5,000 and looking like they should be in the scrap-yard ....
> 
> My yard is pretty full right now (5 Jeeps, 1 GMC, 1 Yamaha + two trailers) ... so I will have to wait a bit ..


I know this is gonna take a while but..here goes.....

Ok NasKid, tell us what nasty things you'd do to that sweet lil 71 Blazer when you find her?... never know why your gonna come up with!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

HozayBuck said:


> I know this is gonna take a while but..here goes.....
> 
> Ok NasKid, tell us what nasty things you'd do to that sweet lil 71 Blazer when you find her?... never know why your gonna come up with!


Nothin' nasty. Ox-lockers on a Dana60 front and 14-bolt rear (standard 1-ton axles), run a DIY4x.com shackle-flip-kit and 35" Baja-Claw tires (Micky Thompson) or maybe some Irok's (Interco). No body-lift, no lift-blocks for the purest suspension lift possible.

I would probably flip in a twin-stick'd NP205 t-case mated to an overdrive-transmission and run full-cage inside the beastie. Front 12,000# winch and rear 9,000# winch both hidden between the frame rails so that it doesn't detract from the gorgeous lines of the truck.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

You did this on purpose, I'm glad I didn't ask for a description of heart surgery. now to head into the internet for some translations to English... :surrender: :beercheer:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Of course I did it on purpose - I want you to learn something :wave:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> Of course I did it on purpose - I want you to learn something :wave:


I did !! your crazy!! about your jeeps!! never owned one, maybe I'm missing something...


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> I am keeping my eyes open for a 1971 Blazer that is reasonably priced and in decent shape. Some I find in the papers for $12,000 and very pretty, others for $5,000 and looking like they should be in the scrap-yard .... ..


I've got a 1966 kaiser duece, us army 6x6 2 1/2 ton truck no bed but am waiting on a friend to get me a maintenance shack bed for it. Basically like the bed/box on the large uhaul trucks. Paid $1,200 for the truck good mechanical condition and road licensed. Box is going to cost $900 plus about $500 for shipping. The box when installed is insulated, has windows, steps and door in rear of trailer, storage inside including cabinets, shelves with doors to keep gear in place when moving, Heating via trucks engine electrical system 12v/24v ans 120v off vehicle electrics. Best of all it's a multifuel truck will run on diesel, gas, or aviation fuel. Even better totally EM proof.

You can usually find a good driveable truck like this one for about $2,500-$5,000 at gov auctions around the country.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

got the 79 dodge pw running good now and now its over to the local junk yard where i have a good deal going with the owner he,s going to put a stake bed on it for 300 then ill drive it back home and do all the things i want to it --extra gas tanks-solid sides on it-spot lights- ect,ect,ect,--oh and a camo paint job-boy i love to hear it growl---------remember its better to have and not need than need and not have


----------

